# Isopods



## Sal90 (May 19, 2013)

Hey guys I want to know which isopods would be better dwarf whites or purples? If anyone is is selling isopods please let me know!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Use both!! I like purples better personally. I feel they establish faster


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sal90 said:


> Hey guys I want to know which isopods would be better dwarf whites or purples? If anyone is is selling isopods please let me know!


Check with Doug H. (Pumilo, on Dendroboard), and many of the DB sponsors for isopods.  Plenty of options for you. 

Dwarf white & dwarf purple perform in similar ways, and are both pretty quick to reproduce.

Good luck on the search!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I have both, but I like the purples a little better because they move a little faster, and the frogs seem to like that.They also breed faster in my opinion.I know Julio usually has them also.


----------



## Sal90 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks guys! I just messaged Pumilo.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

I love giant oranges. They reproduce pretty fast. They seem to take much longer to reach reproductive maturity though

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Depends what you're feeding them to. For bigger frogs my favorites are the dwarf greys. For thumbs the dwarf purples are my favorite.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

The dwarf whites produce faster for me. The purples are nice but a little slower to breed. My frog room is cooler than what most people keep theirs. I mostly do salamanders. My guess is that is why my observations have been different than others.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

You could also check with Jeremy Huff, I`ve done a lot of business with him and Doug.
Two of the best.

John


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I've gotten ALL of my Iso's from Doug. I keep Giant spanish Orange, Dwarf Whites, Gray's and dwarf purples. 

I hate warf whites personally, they've been slow to reproduce for me, their activity is very slow and dosnt draw much attention from the frogs.

The Giant Orange reproduce very prolifically for me, once you get them going. However, I dotn find them to be an ideal feeder except for larger Tincs and terribilis because of their size. However, they make excellent tank janitors.

The grays are a good option, as they are fairly active, more prolific than the oranges and reproduce well. I've crashed them over and over though, dotn know why.

The Dwarf purples have quickly becoem my favorite. They reproduce the fastest for me, are extrememlly active, and my big and little frogs like them alike.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Just thought I post pics of a culture of about 7 white and orange pill isopods I'm working with. The pic with the white one is the same one in the top pics. Just wanted to show their color.
There's many out there and they all are crazy fun to watch

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------

